# Your dog is worth it too - NJ



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Hadn't heard of it before, I'll discuss it with my significant other and see if we can go thanks for posting this!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I wish I was closer - that looks like so much fun!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I wish I could come I hear it is a FABULOUS event. Ultimate Air Dogs will be there again with their pool and dock for some dock jumping fun too! 

Maybe someday. 
Ann


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Ann, are you going to the Pet-A-Palooza at the Palace in a couple weeks? I'm trying to decide if I want to take Enzo or not.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

So said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Hmmmm, looks doable here from North Jersey.
> Will have to see how the work schedule plays out.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder... we're going!!! I'll have to register Jersey tomorrow! We went 2 years ago and had a blast.... it's such a fun day, and a great cause to boot! Unfortunately had to miss it last year for my best friend's bridal shower/bachelorette party, but no conflicts this year. Usually a few other members go too... hopefully they'll be there again! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

WLR said:


> Hmmmm, looks doable here from North Jersey.
> Will have to see how the work schedule plays out.


Definitely doable... just down to exit 8a on the Turnpike. Easy drive!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Talked bf into it, filled out the form, wrote the check - will mail the envelope on my way home. I will probably walk up to every golden owner there and ask if they are on the forum - UGH i'm such a dork!

I'm very excited about this, sounds like fun - even though Remy will not be dock diving any time soon (I called it victory when he was happy running after me in the very shallow water!) - in fact he may not be able to do any of this stuff, but I know we'll all love it anyway!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Lennap said:


> Talked bf into it, filled out the form, wrote the check - will mail the envelope on my way home. I will probably walk up to every golden owner there and ask if they are on the forum - UGH i'm such a dork!
> 
> I'm very excited about this, sounds like fun - even though Remy will not be dock diving any time soon (I called it victory when he was happy running after me in the very shallow water!) - in fact he may not be able to do any of this stuff, but I know we'll all love it anyway!


LOL, I wouldn't think you were a dork.

I'm disappointed because Chester's puppy kindergarten class was supposed to end the Saturday before the event. But the trainer had to cancel one class and now graduation is on August 21! Since we can't miss graduation, we'll have to come late. I'm hoping we can make it by noon.

I would love if Chester could do dock diving - but I don't think he's old enough. He probably wouldn't be good at it. He loves swimming, but I don't think he would understand the concept of running and taking a huge leap into the pool. I'm sure he'll constantly be in all the pools though!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

So far Remy does NOT like the water at all! We tried to get him into a neighbor's pool Saturday and that was not well received. We then took him over to a sweet spot on the Raritan river, which started off fairly poorly - but once we went to a REALLY shallow spot he started to enjoy himself. Hopefully in the next month we can at least get him somewhat acclimated or perhaps even swimming.

I don't think I've mentioned it before, but Remy is a "mutant" - standing roughly 5 inches taller than the golden standard, and 5 inches longer. The height is ALL in his legs - so he can really move like the wind! Of course now I am wondering if I enter him in a race, would he actually run, or be the social butterfly that is his preference. 

I think we'll need to work on that somehow.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Bump for other New Jersey members. The event is 3 weeks away.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping-this sounds like a wonderful event for New Jersey people!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Bumping again - the event is this week - hope to meet others there.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

If any members from here meet up there remember to take and post pics.... we enjoy seeing meet ups and events such as these.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Have fun tell me all about it... wish I could go.

Ann


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Saturday is gonna be a busy day for us since it's Chester's graduation in the morning and then 'Your dog is worth it too' in the afternoon. So I'm sure our camera will be loaded with pictures.

I hope to meet some other goldens there. I finally have my updated siggy pic of Chester so if you see a golden puppy that looks like the one on the right, come up and say hi.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

And if you see a mutantly tall golden that would be my Remy! We'll probably get there earlyish, no clue when things really get going, but we're hosting a bbq that evening.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I'm so jealous!!! At our dog class the other night everyone was talking about this particular event in Cranberry NJ. Unfortunately, I have to work but I KNOW you will all be very glad you went!!!  There's another event the same day in Southern NJ, Voorhees Animal Orphanage's 14th annual WoofStock Festival. That should be fun too 
Id love to see pictures from either event, so please, everyone bring your cameras and than share!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Getting close!! I can't wait... I absolutely love this event!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

pack that camera!!!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

What a lovely day - the event was very well set up for the dogs. There were thousands of them - literally all breeds I can think of represented and not a single ugly doggie moment that we saw! Really nice.

Chester was on his way in as we were on our way out - so here is the drive by picture


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for updating us on this event, as well as sharing that picture.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting the picture. It was nice meeting you and Remy. It's too bad they couldn't play together since there weren't any off leash play areas, but maybe some other time. 

We had a good time at the event. I think Chester probably went in every pool there. We liked watching some of the competitions - like the dock diving, high jump and hay maze. And the goody bags were awesome. I'll probably post a couple pictures later when I have them all on the computer.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

From all my friends who attend, they say the goody bags make it all worth while. I would LOVE to go sometime. Glad you all had fun, can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Just tried to post a whole bunch but got a bizarre error - might be because I'm at work -w ill try again from home. The bag was indeed amazing - got a ton of Loreal products, a full retail size bag of natural dog biscuits that have the Remy seal of approval etc.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

OK so trying to post pictures again. GRRR don't know how you guys put little captions just above pictures, I'll have to do one here. The first we loved because that little maltese girl was glowing in pink. The second is a sweet 16 week old little boy (mastiff) who had such a good time he had tired himself out and could no longer walk so his daddy had to carry him like a baby! The third well nuf said no? Ther fourth is one of the many pools that were around the property for the pups to play in to cool off. So proud of Remy - he very willingly jumped in - the deepest he's ever gone! The last is Remy and I in front of the booth for Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue - they have a partnering relationship with Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue - so we had to stop and support them (ie spend money) - 

I must admit I wore the shirt and went around to all those groups that had rejected me to show them my beautiful boy just to say - see this could have been one of YOUR dogs - so there I am too a good mommy! Of course they all told me they would be happy to adopt Remy's sibling to me - pooh on them!


----------

